# Brett Favre Madden 2012 Poster



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I took this picture while tailgating at Lambeau on Sunday. Classic


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

That is hilarious...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd take him over Cutler any day...even a few years down the road.

I've always hated Cutler and have never understood the hype. I was very pleased when the Vikes didn't pursue him. It seemed like something Childress would have done.

4 picks in the season opener against the rival Packers. Ah, Vindication! :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

That's a hoot!


----------

